# Gonal F needle tips



## Peabold (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there

I need to buy more Gonal needle tips, but on line I see there are different sizes that fit the pen.  I'm away from home, so can't check what I usually have - can you suggest?  8mm?  10mm?  Does it matter?

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Peabold,

Sorry I don't know which size fits the pens   The company product information on Gonal-f doesn't say what size the needles are (been a while since I used them myself and can't remember). You could try calling the company in the morning and their information department should be able to tell you exactly what size you'll need.

Maz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Just posting a reply on behalf of Hopeful Hazel (FF Pharamcist)

The needles that are supplied with the Gonal-F pens are 'pen fine universal click' 29 guage x 1/2 inch 0.33x12mm

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------

